
'Revenge porn' law considered by California - jamesbritt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23863501
======
bruceb
Not sure about the free speech rules around this but yeah if you post
something without permission you are a terrible person and are hurting all
guys also who want a few hot shots of their gf.

